# Best Pellets For Coloring P's ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

im currently using tetra pellets....is there a better brand i could use to help with the color ?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

dmackey said:


> im currently using tetra pellets....is there a better brand i could use to help with the color ?


I use hikari sinking carnivore pellets


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i would have to be between hikari cichlid bio gold and new life spectrum. personally i have better all around luck with the bio gold and others will say NLS no one is really wrong.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AS fan said:


> i would have to be between hikari cichlid bio gold and new life spectrum. personally i have better all around luck with the bio gold and others will say NLS no one is really wrong.












both are high quality foods that have been proven by many hobbyists over the years... they are different tho, so it wouldn't hurt to try both and see which one works best for your situation.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> im currently using tetra pellets....is there a better brand i could use to help with the color ?


I use hikari sinking carnivore pellets
[/quote]

hows the color for your p's tho ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its good mackey. I am forced to use top fin...


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

dmackey said:


> im currently using tetra pellets....is there a better brand i could use to help with the color ?


I use hikari sinking carnivore pellets
[/quote]

hows the color for your p's tho ?
[/quote]

I'll post pictures tomorrow, I feed him once a day and he literally eats like 22 pellets within a minute, just my caribe though


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

NLS works wonders for me over the last few years!
Here is a happy client...


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

carbee said:


> NLS works wonders for me over the last few years!
> Here is a happy client...
> 
> View attachment 192313


looks good. is that a ternetzi ? thought they were more or a yellow color


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its a big rhom.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

carbee said:


> NLS works wonders for me over the last few years!
> Here is a happy client...
> 
> View attachment 192313


Beautiful..exactly which NLS pellet are you using?


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been using NLS Ex.Lg. Fish Formula (7.5mm)...I soak them in Boyds VitaChem and then stuff them into catfish chunks.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

carbee said:


> I've been using NLS Ex.Lg. Fish Formula (7.5mm)...I soak them in Boyds VitaChem and then stuff them into catfish chunks.


im using tetra pellets now. how big is you p ? looks huge. so you soak your pellets and stuff them in catfish you sayin? humm is that messy tho ?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

dmackey said:


> I've been using NLS Ex.Lg. Fish Formula (7.5mm)...I soak them in Boyds VitaChem and then stuff them into catfish chunks.


im using tetra pellets now. how big is you p ? looks huge. so you soak your pellets and stuff them in catfish you sayin? humm is that messy tho ?
[/quote]

Not at all really. I use a cocktail Cup put the Hikari Gold in (which I just ran out of 5 minutes ago) with Vitachem. Let it soak for an hour .
than cut open Pieces of fish and stuff the pellets into the food. My reds also readily take floating surface pellets.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Jon send me some hikari


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

dmackey said:


> I've been using NLS Ex.Lg. Fish Formula (7.5mm)...I soak them in Boyds VitaChem and then stuff them into catfish chunks.


im using tetra pellets now. how big is you p ? looks huge. so you soak your pellets and stuff them in catfish you sayin? humm is that messy tho ?

[/quote]

Its not a good idea with pygos. 
For your pygos its best to just feed them as they are soaked or not is up to you though


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I use hikari bio gold are you supposed to soak pellets in vita chem? Aren't there enough nutients in the pellets already?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^^^you are fine I don't soak my pellets


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

bigshawn said:


> ^^^^^you are fine I don't soak my pellets


cool


----------

